
Microsoft Launches Popfly: Mashup App Creator Built On Silverlight - veritas
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/18/microsoft-launches-popfly-mashup-app-creator-built-on-silverlight/
======
pg
Boy, Microsoft seems to be really working Arrington.

~~~
veritas
Yep... is it just me or does everything on TechCrunch get glowing reviews?
Apollo, Yahoo Pipes, Silverlight, and now Popfly... Arrington touts them all
as the best thing ever.

~~~
nickb
Here's what I do: just scan the headlines on TC and go to the sites he links
to and make your own opinion about things. Arrington and Duncan don't know
what they're talking about and they just regurgitate the PR they're fed.
Discount everything Arrington says... he's not a techie (he's a lawyer). TC
was cool long time ago when there were no alternatives but these days, it's
downright awful and there are a ton of better sites.

I switched to GigaOM as my primary news source and Om Malik is a lot more
objective and he actually has a bullshit filter. It's tough to influence him
since he's actually a real journalist. And he's also a friend of YC ;).

------
bilbo0s
Wow,

Things are developing quickly right now!

I know there are a lot of MS detractors here, I still have to say that this
software looks like it's for real. I was able to create an address book mash
up in 15 minutes. From zero knowledge of what PopFly was, to maps with Flickr
photos in them in minutes. I believe a lot of the "ideas" guys out there, who
don't have a lot of programming expertise would be well advised to take a look
at this. Couple it with Microsoft's hosting and you can probably make
compelling sites with little tech expertise. That is, you can make sites as
compelling as a lot of the Web 2.0 stuff you see out there, with little tech
expertise. Ask.com would be a challenge to build with this, YouTube would be a
cinch.

You know it is occurring to me as I write this post that we first saw the
value of consumer software trend toward zero cost with open source. Then we
saw the value of consumer content trending towards zero cost with Napster and
later YouTube. I wonder if things like PopFly will make even the value of
offering consumer services trend towards zero cost. I am hard pressed to
believe that we all can survive on web advertising with 100 other "little
guys" doing the exact same thing, only with Microsoft shunting the pure user
to their web sites.

So if we can charge for very little of this what is left? I guess the model of
grabbing the largest audience possible and selling it to Google or Yahoo
doesn't look so bad after all.

------
lkjlkjlkjlk
"web-based graphical interface"

How is it "web-based" when you need silverlight - which is client side
software - to use it?

------
imp
I suppose it makes sense for their first Silverlight project to be focused
towards techies because they would be the most likely to install Silverlight.

